#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Достопочтенный Тэрасава-сэнсэй с учениками практиковал в Казахстане, Кыргызстане и Таджикистане Окятябрь-Декабрь 2012.

## Алексей Шмыгля

Наму-Мё-Хо-Рэн-Гэ-Кё!

Дорогие друзья! 
Читайте о практике Учителя и вашего скромного слуги в Казахстане и Кыргызстане.
http://www.chuprina.kz/news/stranstv...-kultury-mira/

Обращение Учителя по в канун 21 декабря 2012
http://proza.ru/2012/12/27/582

И ответ на его депортацию из Тегерана на русском и английском языках
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...Wuo5-krA8/edit
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...yukNwKC2M/edit

Надеюсь что это вас вдохновит на Путь Бодхисаттвы ради спасения всех живых существ.

----------

Lanky (28.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Че Линг (28.12.2012)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Читайте здесь - Интересная лекция Сэнсэя о Вселенском Единстве и духовности Центральной Азии 

http://proza.ru/2013/01/18/1823

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Ещё одна лекция достопочтенного Тэрасавы-сэнсэя из Таджикистана

http://proza.ru/cgi-bin/login/page.pl

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Две очень интересные лекции Тэрасавы-сэнсэя произнесённые им в Алматы и Усть-Каменогорске: 

http://proza.ru/2013/01/18/1823 - Возрождение Утраченного Священного Единства

http://proza.ru/2013/03/29/1427 - Духовное странствие человечества

----------

Топпер- (30.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

Дисклэймер: напечатанные ниже комментарии не являются комментариями к речам буддийского монаха, а только комментариями к т.н. "переводу".



> И пользуясь возможностью, хотел бы поделиться с вами мыслью, о том, что мы живём в особый переломный момент и всем нам необходимо полностью осознавать значимость мига, в котором мы живём - это поможет нам всем вместе совершить новый шаг и изменить судьбу.





> Возможность для этого у нас появилась только сегодня.


Хорошо, пусть только сегодня, хотя, если верить Будде она была всегда.



> 20 лет назад, когда я впервые остановился в Москве и впервые приехал в Центральную Азию, появилась надежда на светлое будущее.


Приехал в Центральную Азию, в Москву.




> Но всё оказалась не так просто.


Настораживает.




> Центральная Азия – Прародина всех религий


Да, черт подери, да!!! И столица ее- Москва!!!Будда- россиянин!!!



> Оглянувшись в прошлое, вы увидите, какой длинный путь проделали наши предки!


Ну как, длинный... От рождения до могилы. У некоторых предков он был не очень длинный. Скорее, даже, короткий.



> И сейчас настало время, когда странствие и поиск всего человечества, длинной во всю его долгую историю, должны достигнуть своей цели,


Значит, раньше было время, когда человечество не должно было достигать своей цели.



> и достижение её станет великим испытанием для нас


Да как же так то... Пусть уж лучше обратно будет такое время, когда такой цели достигать было не должно.




> За эти 20 лет мы видели множество довольно тревожных знаков, и,  как человечество в целом, так и не смогли найти ответ на вопрос *что, же мы искали всю свою историю?*


Информация из надежных источников. Не смогли. Найти. Ответ. Никто-не смог.




> Это связано с важнейшей частью памяти человечества и таинством его изначальной духовности, которые с древнейших времён сокрыты - погребены здесь - в земле Центральной Азии.


Четкое указание, где копать.



> Память об этом была потеряна и это важнейшее сокровище было забыто


Ну, да,но в то же время и нет, ведь кто -то же рассказывает, значит не забыл.



> Поэтому, на сегодняшний день, мы видим не полную картину истории человечества


А как иначе, если память в земле зарыта? Грубо говоря, в черноземе?




> Я приехал из Японии - с маленького острова на восточном конце Азии, который отделён океаном от Евразийского континента


Япония отделена не океаном. Морем. Японским.

Там есть и еще, но стальные мои нервы перенакалились немного пока.

----------

Bob (31.03.2013), Кузьмич (06.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> к речам буддийского монаха


Так он и не монах, насколько я знаю.

----------

Bob (31.03.2013)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Дрогой друг Dron, ваше право иметь то мнение какое вы имеете. Мне кажется вы и не пытались понять смысл лекции, а только придирались к словам. Скажу только, что Учитель говорит о вечности и нашей ответственности в этот период Века Конца Дхармы. Без глубокого осмысления современного положения вещей в мире и без знания Лотосовой Сутры его возможно трудно понять. Но те у кого открыты сердца и кто вышел за рамки религиозных догм и различий понимают его прекрасно.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Дорогой друг Zom, мой учитель бодхисаттва, сделавший ради просветления всех живых существ столько, что многим и не снилось. Не судите его со своей колокольни. Он всю свою жизнь без остатка посвящает Тройному Сокровищу и не знает отдыха в своём служении. Советую вам немного думать прежде чем писать такие коментарии. Хотя Будда предсказывал что к его истинным ученикам в Век Конца Дхармы именно так и будут относится.

----------

Бодо (18.09.2013)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

http://proza.ru/2013/04/05/9 - лекция достопочтенного Тэрасавы - сэнсэя произнесённая им в Алматы на встрече с тэнгрианцами.

----------


## Bob

> Не судите его со своей колокольни. Он всю свою жизнь без остатка посвящает Тройному Сокровищу и не знает отдыха в своём служении. Советую вам немного думать прежде чем писать такие коментарии. Хотя Будда предсказывал что к его истинным ученикам в Век Конца Дхармы именно так и будут относится.


Не со "своей колокольни" а с "колокольни" *всех* буддийских традиций, в которых есть Виная - и чёткие критерии, кто является монахом, а кто нет.

----------


## Zom

> Дорогой друг Zom, мой учитель бодхисаттва, сделавший ради просветления всех живых существ столько, что многим и не снилось. Не судите его со своей колокольни. Он всю свою жизнь без остатка посвящает Тройному Сокровищу и не знает отдыха в своём служении. Советую вам немного думать прежде чем писать такие коментарии. Хотя Будда предсказывал что к его истинным ученикам в Век Конца Дхармы именно так и будут относится.


Это Ваш учитель учит так язвить? Я всего лишь прокомментировал, что он не монах, а мирянин, как и все мы.

----------

Bob (05.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дрогой друг Dron, ваше право иметь то мнение какое вы имеете. Мне кажется вы и не пытались понять смысл лекции, а только придирались к словам. Скажу только, что Учитель говорит о вечности и нашей ответственности в этот период Века Конца Дхармы. Без глубокого осмысления современного положения вещей в мире и без знания Лотосовой Сутры его возможно трудно понять.


У меня вопрос- что за таинство изначальной духовности, которое сокрыто в земле Центральной Азии? Это метафора?

----------

Bob (05.04.2013), Кузьмич (06.04.2013)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> У меня вопрос- что за таинство изначальной духовности, которое сокрыто в земле Центральной Азии? Это метафора?


Перечитайте лекцию пожалуйста.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> Это Ваш учитель учит так язвить? Я всего лишь прокомментировал, что он не монах, а мирянин, как и все мы.


Кто вам дал право считать моего учителя не монахом. Не забывайте что мы не относимся к традиции тхеравады.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> Не со "своей колокольни" а с "колокольни" *всех* буддийских традиций, в которых есть Виная - и чёткие критерии, кто является монахом, а кто нет.


Дрогой друг это и есть ваше колокольня. Мы не относимся к тхераваде.

----------


## Bob

Дорогой друг, вы и к Махаяне тогда не относитесь, поскольку там точно так же есть Виная, и чёткие критерии — кто является монахом, а кто нет.

----------

Zom (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------

